# Glass Thickness, Can You Please Help?



## splash (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello 

I'm new member SPLASH and i've recently closed down a large 4000 Gal pond in the garden and looking to bring fish in the home with our first (Freshwater) Aquarium!

Here are my idea's :

*1. Aquarium size 72" long, 12" wide, 30" high.*
The reason for the narrow width is due to our room having limited space.
So we would have a very large viewing area and save on space.

*2. The Aquarium will stand tall so the middle of the tank is at eye level.*

Here's me questions!
*
1. In the UK they suggest a glass thickness of 12mm, would this be ok?*
I worry a lot about safety so i'm thinking of requesting 15mm?
Please note that all the corners will be braced with right angle edging as only the front of the aquarium will be seen, the sides will be hidden out of sight.

2. I will be using an external filter, this will be positioned in the garden because the pipes feeding to and from the aquarium will be passing through the wall to the outside. The reason for doing this is to ensure absolute quiet operation. The filter and air pump will be located outside. Can anyone see any possible problems with this setup?

Thanks for your time and looking forward to any advice you may offer.
Cheers!
Splash


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't really see any issue with anything you have mentioned.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

The only problem I foresee is frost and sunshine on the pipes and pump causing a catastrophic failure or reducing your water temperature massively in winter - maybe overheating in summer.
A tank like that would be ideal for using a single front sheet of low-iron glass or starfire as it's also known.
More bracing might be better especially front-to-back on a long tank like that - you could brace every 2' along the top - or at convenient intervals for your lighting.
cb


----------



## splash (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for your replies and comments.

Yes, Starfire glass i was also thinking of putting at the front and standard glass at the sides and back. In UK heat is not often a problem but the cold is for sure! The tank will be for freshwater fish (no heater) so having the filter in the garden should be ok. Its a pretty large tank for a beginner but you only live once so i thought go for it!

Thanks for your advice on the bracing, does the top bracing interfere with lighting??
With it being glass i would have thought it would just be ok?

I'm hoping to place step by step images of the build on this forum.

GLASS THICKNESS
I'd like to go with 15mm Glass but there is a big price jump and weight jump between 12mm and 15mm.

I'd appreciate it if someone could calculate the safety factor for me based on the size : 72"(long) x 12"(wide) x 30"(high) with Glass thicknesses of 12mm & 15mm.
The top will be braced every 12" as you advised.

Many thanks
Splash


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Calculate Aquarium Glass Thickness | Aquarium Tools
According to this:
This gives a safety factor of about 1.8 which is unsafe.
If you drop the height to 24-25" You'd have a safety factor of 3-3.5
You could go for 18" of width for the same 12mm glass, more planting area, better lighting possibilities and fewer wet armpits on the 24" height.
on over 600kg, you're going to need good support - some foam underneath takes up any imperfections.
Have a good read here: Aquarium Fish Tank Build Aquariums there's a ton of good info!
cb


----------



## splash (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi CD

Many thanks for that info!!!

I will have a read now, your advice was very much appreciated.
Cheers!
Splash


----------



## splash (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi CD

I see what you mean, 24 inch height would be more sensible!
The reason i chose 30" is because it really opens up the viewing area and at 72" wide it just looks out of this world.

The 15mm will give me a safety factor of between 2.7 & 3 when at 30" high.
Trouble is 15mm, heavy and expensive!

Will keep you posted.
Thanks
Splash


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

what kind of fish are you putting in there?


----------



## splash (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello Hanky

Just coldwater fish, Koi & goldfish mainly.

Currently working on the tank design, i'm going with the 24 high version so i can use the cheaper 12mm glass. 30" high would have been nice but expensive with 15mm glass.

Hope to be posting some pictures of my design soon.
Thanks
Splash


----------

